# How do you take care of your clippers?



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey all, 

We usually get our middle fluff's (Gucci) hair shaved short for her body and leave her legs tail and head long. 

I've been trying to shave her down but when I use the clippers they only work for a second and then they seem to just be combing the hair down. 

I've tried cleaning the trimmer out and using the oil that came with it. but I'm thinking maybe I'm dong something wrong? Do I need better different clippers? is there some basic regular maintenance I need to do? 

this is the cut she usually gets


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What clippers are you using? Do you use a comb attachment? I swear by Oster. I've had Andis and it kept stalling in the hair and overheating. Not good.
Osters last a lifetime if cared for properly. I clean the blade every few uses and oil it.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you going with the grain of her hair or against it? Technically you should be going against the grain - you get a more even cut that way. 

I have had Andes clippers for about 2 years. I do clean the blade using blade cleaner and oil them when I'm done with the dogs as per the instructions that came with the clippers. I've never sharpened the blades anything though.

I wonder if you are holding the clipper correctly as well. Maybe watch some groomig videos on you tube and see if your holding the clippers the same way the groomers do that might help.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought the Andes-- and it didn't work well with the thickness of Casanova's coat. So I switched to Oster and it's a much better clipper for us. I also bought the bottle of PetEdge cleaning oil stuff which I run the clipper in after each use. All the hairs come out and the blade gets oiled well. Too bad I just found an awesome groomer, so I don't expect that I will be using the clipper anymore.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Your problem could be coming from the quality of the clipper itself, what brand/model are you using? It could also be the blade, if it's really old and/or dull. What # blade is it that you are using? Looking at her pictures the length the body hair is looks to me like a #10 blade (no comb).

I clean my clipper & blades after each use just so they are clean when I pull them out the next time. I use a baby toothbrush to brush out the hair from both the clipper & blades, then spray Andis Cool-Care Plus on everything, let them air dry for 15min, and then oil the blades with Andis Clipper Oil (my clippers came with a big bottle). I haven't tried the stuff that you actually dip the entire blade into while the clipper is running (like what Sophia has), but I bet that works really well.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys, thanks for the info. I'm at my office right now. I was trying a couple different ones, one is conairpet, the other is a wahl that I use on myself. LOL, not much to trim on my head though. 

I'll look into the oster and the petedge oil cleaner, I had no idea. I'm still findng stuff on their site after looking at it for 7 years. LOL.


----------

